
Ask HN: Favorite podcasts? - adilmajid
Especially curious to hear about any programming or design related podcasts
======
tomkinstinch
I get enough tech in my daily life, so I look to podcasts to enrich my life in
other dimensions and teach me new things. Here are some of my favorites:

* Cooking, food, and molecular gastronomy; Cooking Issues: [http://www.heritageradionetwork.org/programs/51-Cooking-Issu...](http://www.heritageradionetwork.org/programs/51-Cooking-Issues)

* Outdoor adventure; Dirtbag Diaries: [http://dirtbagdiaries.com](http://dirtbagdiaries.com)

* Music and poetic music breakdown (uniquely well-suited to audio as a medium); Song Exploder: [http://songexploder.net](http://songexploder.net)

* History; the Memory Palace: [http://thememorypalace.us](http://thememorypalace.us)

* Design; 99% Invisible: [http://99percentinvisible.org](http://99percentinvisible.org)

* Electic subjects: [http://loveandradio.org](http://loveandradio.org)

* RadioLab: [http://www.radiolab.org](http://www.radiolab.org)

I'd love to find a good fiction podcast, with either short form stories or
episodic long form arcs in the fashion of old-school radio shows.

~~~
DanBC
> I'd love to find a good fiction podcast, with either short form stories or
> episodic long form arcs in the fashion of old-school radio shows.

Afternoon drama:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qrzz](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qrzz)

15 Minute Drama (15 minutes per weekday, total 1hour 15mins per drama)
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qy2s](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qy2s)

Book of the week:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qftk](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qftk)

Book at bedtime:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qtlx](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qtlx)

~~~
sranso
The Truth
[http://thetruthpodcast.com/The_Truth.html](http://thetruthpodcast.com/The_Truth.html)
is really good! You could start with
[http://thetruthpodcast.com/Story/Entries/2013/10/13_The_Talk...](http://thetruthpodcast.com/Story/Entries/2013/10/13_The_Talk.html).
Radiotopia in general is good for this kind of stuff.

------
camdenre
Dan Carlin Hardcore History - Very long episodes covering history in detail.
Dan is a very enjoyable story teller.

Common Sense with Dan Carlin - Episodes covering recent events. The host is
opinionated, but very interesting.

Skeptic's Guide to the Universe - this podcast covers science, but mostly is
about combating pseudoscience in society. The hosts can seem dismissive, but I
agree with them, so I like it.

EconTalk - I'd say some of these are a step above pop Econ. The variety and
high stature (some Nobel laureates) of the guests is impressive.

StarTalk - NGT, what else is there to say. I like the comedians he has on as
cohosts too.

Stuff You Missed In History Class - less in depth than hardcore history above,
but also more easily consumed.

How To Start a Startup - good advice on startups. This is one you listen to
over and over again.

Startup - this one doesn't have a lot of specific advice on starting a
startup, but is interesting nonetheless.

Lexicon Valley -Etymology of different a words and phrases. Good hosts.

I Love Marketing - covers direct response marketing. The hosts can seem self
serving, but the early episodes are very informative.

------
weej
• Software Engineering Radio - [http://www.se-radio.net/](http://www.se-
radio.net/)

• Hansel Minutes - [http://hanselminutes.com/](http://hanselminutes.com/)

• Architectural Concepts -
[http://www.architecturecast.net/](http://www.architecturecast.net/)

• Security Now -
[https://www.grc.com/securitynow.htm](https://www.grc.com/securitynow.htm)

• Arming the Donkeys - [http://danariely.com/tag/arming-the-
donkeys/](http://danariely.com/tag/arming-the-donkeys/)

• Freakonomics - [http://freakonomics.com/category/freakonomics-
radio/podcasts...](http://freakonomics.com/category/freakonomics-
radio/podcasts/)

• Planet Money -
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/127413729/podcast/](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/127413729/podcast/)

• This American Life -
[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/podcast](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/podcast)

------
swanson
* Giant Robots | [http://giantrobots.fm/](http://giantrobots.fm/) | weekly technical podcast discussing development, design, and the business of great products | ★★★★

* Kalzumeus Podcast | [http://www.kalzumeus.com/category/podcasts/feed/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/category/podcasts/feed/) | infrequent show that is more focused on the business/marketing side of software products, hosted by @patio11 | ★★★½

* Ruby Rogues | [http://devchat.tv/ruby-rogues/](http://devchat.tv/ruby-rogues/) | weekly panel discussion about programming (emphasis on Ruby) | ★★★ (can vary wildly based on topic/panel)

* The Bike Shed | [http://bikeshed.fm/](http://bikeshed.fm/) | biweekly show discussing thoughtbot's experiences in web development (Rails-heavy) | ★★★

* TechZing | [http://techzinglive.com/](http://techzinglive.com/) | a "two people talking" genre podcast about programming, software business, general HN-like topics; a bit hard to approach but I've been listening for over 250 episodes so I'm fully dug in at this point | ★★★

Additionally I mix up all the technical podcasts with a couple others: Stop
Podcasting Yourself (Canadian comedy podcast), Tim Ferriss Show (interviews
with world-renowned experts), The Random Show (Tim Ferriss + Kevin Rose
talking about random things that interest them), and Back to Work (Merlin Mann
vehicle for talking about productivity/work-life balance).

# Setup

I use PocketCasts for Android (worth every penny) and a Griffin Technology
BlueTrip AUX car adapter to listen to podcasts while driving. This replaces
the radio/music for me when driving.

------
cromulent
Dan Carlin's Hardcore History.

Here's a good starting point: [http://dancarlin.com/product/hardcore-
history-41-thors-angel...](http://dancarlin.com/product/hardcore-
history-41-thors-angels/)

~~~
wwweston
I've heard Carlin's podcast recommended several times, but latel I'm tired of
history that primarily gives me a finished narrative, andam interested more in
finding accounts where they spend a lot of time discussing sources (e.g., I'm
less excited about hearing about Ben Franklin's life than I might be about the
letters of Ben Franklin).

How does Hardcore Hisotry stack up in this regard?

~~~
camikazeg
Hardcore History is all finished narrative. Where Dan Carlin really shines is
taking facts from history, like body counts from ancient battles and making
them visceral so that you can really feel how terrified people would have been
if there city was being besieged by Mongols, or if you were a soldier in
Stalin's army and were used as so much cannon fodder against the nazis.

If you are more interested in the primary sources, he's probably not for you,
but if you want to feel history rather than just hear about it, then I highly
recommend.

------
verhaust
* Planet Money - [http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/) \- mostly looks at quirky aspects of modern culture/society from an economics bent. It is very "light" economics, but the topics are usually interesting.

* EconTalk - [http://www.econtalk.org/](http://www.econtalk.org/) \- Still pop-economics oriented, but definitely deeper than Planet Money. The people Russ interviews have changed my opinion on controversial issues many times.

* Writing Excuses - [http://www.writingexcuses.com/](http://www.writingexcuses.com/) \- I don't currently write fiction and it is very low on my priority list, but hearing authors describe how they deal with all aspects of writing is interesting to me. They cover different kinds of plots, common plot/character issues, and plenty of meta topics about writing/publishing.

* Behind the News with Doug Henwood - [http://www.kpfa.org/all-programs/behind-news-doug-henwood](http://www.kpfa.org/all-programs/behind-news-doug-henwood) \- The stuff that Doug thinks are important are usually not the things that I feel are important which is why I like listening to his shows. It's nice to hear different takes on the world.

* Skeptic's Guide to the Universe - [http://www.theskepticsguide.org/](http://www.theskepticsguide.org/) \- I often listen to this for light half-zoned-out entertainment, but they often talk about science news/history that I wouldn't hear otherwise and are usually entertaining.

* 99% Invisible - [http://99percentinvisible.org/](http://99percentinvisible.org/) \- I think of this as Planet Money for Design. It has introduced me to new ways of looking at cities.

* Quirks and Quarks - [http://www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks](http://www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks) \- Probably my favorite Science news story podcast. I find it has less fluff than Science Friday.

* Brain Science Podcast - [http://brainsciencepodcast.com/](http://brainsciencepodcast.com/) \- Has some interesting interviews with experts in the current understanding of the brain.

------
kweinber
Invisibilia is new but sure to be a hit:
[http://www.npr.org/programs/invisibilia/](http://www.npr.org/programs/invisibilia/)

Also Startup:
[http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/](http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/)

Both dance around our world regularly enough to include them.

~~~
thebenedict
+1 for Startup. I listened to the last episode of season 1 this weekend -- the
first half is the most honest discussion of entrepreneurship I've encountered.

~~~
rabidonrails
I really like Startup and I'm an avid listener. But, while Alex does a great
job of trying to present an honest view of starting a company, I don't think
his experiences translate to the everyday entrepreneur.

Sure listening to his initial pitch to Chris Sacca is horrifying and
hilarious, but eventually people just start throwing money at him. Everywhere
he turns someone is trying to invest. I'm not saying this doesn't happen, but
because of who he is the "money" side of things neatly works itself out for
him.

Again, I love the podcast and I think Alex is completely honest in it, but he
never has to confront the issue of runway which is probably the most nerve-
wracking part of being starting a company.

~~~
alcarter
I totally agree - it's not your representative founder story, and while I
listened to all of it an enjoyed, I also got the distinct impression that a
ton was omitted and or edited out. I guess this is to be expected with a high
product podcast, but as it went on, I increasingly felt like large portions of
the story were missing.

------
sandebert
Well, I listen to many podcasts already mentioned, but these two also deserve
a strong recommendation:

* Startups For the Rest of Us - "The podcast that helps developers be awesome at launching software products" \- [http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)

 _One episode per week, like clockwork. Typically ~30 minutes long. Actionable
stuff. Whenever I get a new episode of this podcast it instantly goes to top
of listening queue. Also, I listen to it 1x speed, because I don 't want to
miss anything._

* This Developer's Life - "Stories About Developers and Their Lives" \- [http://thisdeveloperslife.com/](http://thisdeveloperslife.com/)

 _One episode per forever, extremely uneven schedule. Typically ~60 minutes
long or so. Sort of This American Life, but - as you already figured out -
with the developer angle._

~~~
guiambros
+1 for This Developer's Life. I think it's one of the finest tech podcasts.

Still sad that they stopped recording it last year, but for new listeners,
it's still worth watching all old episodes.

------
dethstar
I have not listened to it but
[http://www.thetalkingmachines.com/](http://www.thetalkingmachines.com/) is a
podcast about machine learning. It was posted on HN some time ago.

~~~
Old_Thrashbarg
The Talking Machines is my favorite machine learning podcast. So far they've
had interviews with many of the big names in ML: Yann LeCun, Goeff Hinton,
Yoshua Bengio.

------
tannerbrockwell
For in depth world news and technology trends I listen to the no agenda show
with John c Dvorak and Adam curry; their weekly Hunt through the news and
c-span broadcasts saves me endless time and the voluminous show notes will be
your handy reference too!

[http://www.noagendashow.com](http://www.noagendashow.com)

In the words of the great Kenneth Robinson: "neither a bayer or lender be!"
Enjoy No agenda!

~~~
stevengg
The best podcast in the universe.

~~~
Puts
In the morning!

------
wowzer
* The Haskell Cast - [http://haskellcast.com](http://haskellcast.com)

* NodeUp - [http://nodeup.com](http://nodeup.com)

* This American Life - [http://thisamericanlife.org/](http://thisamericanlife.org/)

* Fresh Air - [http://npr.org/programs/fresh-air/](http://npr.org/programs/fresh-air/)

* Invisibilia - [http://npr.org/programs/invisibilia](http://npr.org/programs/invisibilia)

* StartUp Podcast - [http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup](http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup)

------
archagon
If you're interested in Apple stuff, ATP is definitely my favorite tech talk
show. The mix of personalities is just perfect.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
The Prompt is also good if you're into Apple.

------
icco
Roderick on the Line:
[http://www.merlinmann.com/roderick/](http://www.merlinmann.com/roderick/)

A fantastic conversation into Music, Culture, the internet, people, life, San
Francisco, Seattle and Super Train.

Design Matters with Debbie Millman:
[http://designobserver.com/topic/designmatters/1039](http://designobserver.com/topic/designmatters/1039)

Fantastic interviews with titans of the design industry.

------
icey
It's not especially programming or design related; but I was recently turned
on to EconTalk ([http://www.econtalk.org/](http://www.econtalk.org/)) and it's
been very enjoyable. Especially good talks were:

* Nick Bostrom on Superintelligence: [http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2014/12/nick_bostrom_on.htm...](http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2014/12/nick_bostrom_on.html)

* Piketty on Inequality and Capital in the 21st Century: [http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2014/09/thomas_piketty.html](http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2014/09/thomas_piketty.html)

------
ssivark
Some of my favourites (in no particular order):

1\. NPR Planet Money --
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/)

2\. Talking Machines --
[http://www.thetalkingmachines.com/](http://www.thetalkingmachines.com/)

3\. Intelligence squared (debates; through NPR) --
[http://www.npr.org/series/6263392/intelligence-squared-
u-s/](http://www.npr.org/series/6263392/intelligence-squared-u-s/)

I've also heard good things about Marketplace --
[http://www.marketplace.org/podcasts](http://www.marketplace.org/podcasts)

------
zachberger
Here is what I listen to:

Storytelling

This American Life -
[http://thisamericanlife.org/](http://thisamericanlife.org/) The Moth -
[http://themoth.org/](http://themoth.org/) Selected Shorts -
[http://www.selectedshorts.org/](http://www.selectedshorts.org/) Wiretap -
[http://www.cbc.ca/radio/wiretap](http://www.cbc.ca/radio/wiretap) Serial -
[http://serialpodcast.org](http://serialpodcast.org) Radio Lab -
[http://radiolab.org/](http://radiolab.org/)

Politics & Econ

On The Media - [http://onthemedia.org/](http://onthemedia.org/) Common Sense -
[http://dancarlin.com/common-sense-home-landing-
page/](http://dancarlin.com/common-sense-home-landing-page/) Hardcore History
- [http://dancarlin.com/home-hh-54/](http://dancarlin.com/home-hh-54/) Planet
Money -
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/127413729/podcast/](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/127413729/podcast/)
Econtalk - [http://www.econtalk.org/](http://www.econtalk.org/)

------
alfiedotwtf
I used to listen to heaps of podcasts. These days I'm time poor, so I've
culled them all except my favourites:

* TechZing ([http://techzinglive.com](http://techzinglive.com))

* The Rocketship Podcast ([http://rocketship.fm/](http://rocketship.fm/))

* 2600's Off The Hook ([http://www.2600.com/offthehook/archive_ra.html](http://www.2600.com/offthehook/archive_ra.html))

------
Red_Tarsius
I can't recommend anything about programming/design, but I listen to _Ask
Altucher_ and _The James Altucher Podcast_. He interviews successful people –
mostly entrepreneurs – from all walks of life. It's very interesting to hear
all the past struggles and failures. James somehow makes the guests reveal the
most intimate experiences. [http://goo.gl/bJBMqN](http://goo.gl/bJBMqN)

------
meonkeys
My list (some of which have already been mentioned):

\- This American Life \- Invisibilia \- Snap Judgment \- The Moth Radio Hour
\- Planet Money \- RadioLab \- The Meteor Podcast

Can someone please distill a top ten list from all these Hacker News comments?

Also, man oh MAN do I miss Pod of Funk.

------
sboak
For Design topics, check out 99% Invisible
([http://99percentinvisible.org/](http://99percentinvisible.org/)) and Design
Details ([http://www.designdetails.fm/](http://www.designdetails.fm/)). I feel
silly mentioning This American Life
([http://www.thisamericanlife.org/](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/)) since
it seems like everyone's heard of it, but the quality of the show is just so
incredible I can't leave it out. There's the quality of TAL's storytelling and
then there's everything else... Radiolab is also incredible
([http://www.radiolab.org/](http://www.radiolab.org/)) for more
technical/scientific topics, but it's definitely not specific to
engineering/software.

------
itengelhardt
Bootstrapping/Micropreneurship: Startups For The Rest Of Us
([http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com))

~~~
davidw
That, and also the one Rob does with his wife,
[http://zenfounder.com/](http://zenfounder.com/)

There is a lot of wisdom on family life as a bootstrapper. I also like it
because it's a small window into the reality of things, rather than just the
'glossy version'.

------
stevengg
No Agenda Show [http://www.noagendashow.com/](http://www.noagendashow.com/)

------
joshdotsmith
We're launching a podcast next month about programming and technical topics
for non-technical people:
[http://www.talkingcode.com/](http://www.talkingcode.com/)

Our favorite interview so far (feels like picking your favorite kid!) has been
with Sandi Metz, partly because it's so funny to me to have discussed object-
oriented design for a non-technical audience. But she had some tremendous,
actionable insights for people who want to know how software works without
knowing how to write it.

I'm hoping we can bridge the gap a little bit. Ideally, if a non-technical
friend or colleague asked me – "hey, what is continuous deployment, anyway?" –
I would point them here for an approachable 30,000 foot view. We have a lot of
work to do to get there, though.

------
rickdale
The Tim Ferris Show is pretty good.

[http://fourhourworkweek.com/podcast/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/podcast/)

Also Serial, 10 eps, was also very good.

[http://serialpodcast.org/](http://serialpodcast.org/)

------
julian25
\- RadioLab is my current favorite: [http://radiolab.org](http://radiolab.org)

\- The Infinite Monkey Cage is an awesome (and funny) panel on a variety of
science topics:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/timc](http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/timc)

\- 99% Invisible always captivates me:
[http://99percentinvisible.org](http://99percentinvisible.org)

\- No Such Thing as a Fish is always hilarious and actually quite interesting:
[http://qi.com/podcast/](http://qi.com/podcast/)

------
encoderer
If you like history and aren't listening to Dan Carlin's Hardcore History, go
do that now. See you in a month.

------
slamus
Developer Tea is a short, fresh and very interesting programming podcast:
[https://www.developertea.com/](https://www.developertea.com/)

It's just a delight.

~~~
jordsmi
I've been a fan of these since he started them, but I often end up wishing
they were longer.

~~~
hrayr
I feel the same, but I think the short form is a great feature. In fact, this
format is inspiring me to start my own frequently published podcast (feels
like something I can do, vs the longer formats)

------
ohadron
Both podcasts from [http://gimletmedia.com/](http://gimletmedia.com/) are
really good and highly recommended:

\- Startup -
[http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/](http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/)
\- a show about starting a company.

\- Reply all - [http://gimletmedia.com/show/reply-
all/](http://gimletmedia.com/show/reply-all/) \- a show about internet culture
and peculiarities.

------
icebraining
Software Engineering Radio is pretty decent, with varied content about the
topic: [http://www.se-radio.net/](http://www.se-radio.net/)

Not tech related, Radiotopia[1] has quite a few decent podcasts. I've been
really enjoying The Allusionist[2], which is about the English language.

[1] [http://www.radiotopia.fm/](http://www.radiotopia.fm/)

[2] [http://www.theallusionist.org/](http://www.theallusionist.org/)

------
jonathanjaeger
* This Week in Startups: [http://thisweekinstartups.com/](http://thisweekinstartups.com/)

* Freakonomics: [http://freakonomics.com/radio/freakonomics-radio-podcast-arc...](http://freakonomics.com/radio/freakonomics-radio-podcast-archive/)

* WTF with Marc Maron: [http://www.wtfpod.com/](http://www.wtfpod.com/)

* The Champs: [http://www.thechamps.libsyn.com/](http://www.thechamps.libsyn.com/)

* This American Life: [http://www.thisamericanlife.org/](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/)

* The Todd Barry Podcast: [http://www.feralaudio.com/show/the-todd-barry-podcast/](http://www.feralaudio.com/show/the-todd-barry-podcast/)

* Call Chelsea Peretti: [http://www.feralaudio.com/show/call-chelsea-peretti/](http://www.feralaudio.com/show/call-chelsea-peretti/)

* You Made It Weird: [http://www.nerdist.com/podcast_channel/you-made-it-weird-cha...](http://www.nerdist.com/podcast_channel/you-made-it-weird-channel/)

* Here's The Thing: [http://www.wnyc.org/shows/heresthething/](http://www.wnyc.org/shows/heresthething/)

------
chrisplough
Like many - I started (and still love) the Joe Rogan Experience
([http://joerogan.net/](http://joerogan.net/)). Now my list is pretty large,
but one I really love is Song Exploder
([http://songexploder.net](http://songexploder.net))

 _self-promotion disclaimer_ I also host one about in-person, uncensored
conversations with uncommon people. [http://oznog.com](http://oznog.com)

------
ctrijueque
Most of the podcasts I listen are comedy or comedy related (and most of them
NSFW):

* WTF with Marc Maron: [http://www.wtfpod.com/](http://www.wtfpod.com/)

* How did this get made?: [http://www.earwolf.com/show/how-did-this-get-made/](http://www.earwolf.com/show/how-did-this-get-made/)

* RISK!: [http://risk-show.com/](http://risk-show.com/)

* Keith and the Girl: [http://www.keithandthegirl.com/](http://www.keithandthegirl.com/)

* The Best Show: [http://thebestshow.net/](http://thebestshow.net/)

* The Dinner Party Download: [http://www.dinnerpartydownload.org/](http://www.dinnerpartydownload.org/)

* By the Way, In Conversation with Jeff Garlin: [http://www.earwolf.com/show/by-the-way-in-conversation-with-...](http://www.earwolf.com/show/by-the-way-in-conversation-with-jeff-garlin/)

* Walking the Room: [https://soundcloud.com/walking-the-room](https://soundcloud.com/walking-the-room)

* The Dollop: [http://thedollop.libsyn.com/](http://thedollop.libsyn.com/)

* Bullseye with Jesse Thorn: [http://www.maximumfun.org/shows/bullseye](http://www.maximumfun.org/shows/bullseye)

------
kassas
\- Startup :
[http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/](http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/)

A journey of a man creating his 1st podcasting startup.

\- Partially Derivative :
[http://www.partiallyderivative.com/](http://www.partiallyderivative.com/)

A podcast about Data Science

\- Serial : [http://serialpodcast.org/](http://serialpodcast.org/)

Investigation about a crime, amazing podcast.

------
mellavora
For programming/design, download youtubes from Pando and convert to mp3s.
easy. Same for the sam altman/ycombinator lectures.

For real thought, Long Now.
[http://longnow.org/projects/seminars/SALT.xml](http://longnow.org/projects/seminars/SALT.xml)
For current thought, the RSA (including design).
[https://www.thersa.org](https://www.thersa.org) These are good because you
get great question sessions at the end of the talk.

Interviews with "spiritual" leaders Sara Trippet's On Being
[http://www.onbeing.org/sites/onbeing.org/files/xml/podcast.x...](http://www.onbeing.org/sites/onbeing.org/files/xml/podcast.xml)
For more relaxed, WTF with Mike Marron. Really awesome interviews with tons of
fascinating people.

The Buddhist Geeks podcast, if you are into that.
[http://www.buddhistgeeks.com/](http://www.buddhistgeeks.com/)

For fun, Nerdist/ Captain Laserbeam and also Sparks Nevada, Marshal on Mars.

~~~
jeo1234
If you enjoy stuff which deals with spirituality you may want to check out
Tapestry [http://www.cbc.ca/radio/tapestry](http://www.cbc.ca/radio/tapestry).
The subject is not my cup of tea, but I have heard many rave reviews of it.

~~~
mellavora
A quick look suggests the rave reviews are justified. I'll add it to my
rotation and see if I like the tea.

Thanks for the tip.

------
justintbassett
I listen to a few every time there's a new episode:

* Free Beer & Hot Wings -- this is actually a radio show, but I've been listening since I was in high school and I'm a huge fan or their humor: [http://www.freebeerandhotwings.com/](http://www.freebeerandhotwings.com/)

* Upvoted by reddit -- Alexis Ohanian takes a reddit comment or post, and turns it into a long-form podcast: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/upvoted-by-reddit/id9541...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/upvoted-by-reddit/id954162809?mt=2)

* Men In Blazers -- two soccer guys talking about soccer: [http://meninblazers.com/podcasts](http://meninblazers.com/podcasts)

* Wait Wait Don't Tell Me -- humorous review of the news from NPR: [http://www.npr.org/programs/wait-wait-dont-tell-me/](http://www.npr.org/programs/wait-wait-dont-tell-me/)

------
didgeoridoo
Another vote for ShopTalk[1]. Also Jen Simmons' The Web Ahead[2] is fantastic,
and gets into some higher-level trends and concepts in tech, art and design.
For my Chris Coyier overdose, I tack on Codepen Radio[3]. On the UX and design
side, I love The Dirt[4] and Hustle[5]. Finally, The Businessology Show[6]
does a great job covering management and leadership (focused on the
agency/service world).

[1]: [http://shoptalkshow.com](http://shoptalkshow.com)

[2]: [http://thewebahead.net](http://thewebahead.net)

[3]: [http://blog.codepen.io/radio/](http://blog.codepen.io/radio/)

[4]: [http://freshtilledsoil.com/thedirt](http://freshtilledsoil.com/thedirt)

[5]: [http://funsize.co/hustle/](http://funsize.co/hustle/)

[6]: [http://www.businessology.biz](http://www.businessology.biz)

------
nstoddar
You are not so smart:
[http://youarenotsosmart.com/](http://youarenotsosmart.com/)

------
kristiandupont
I am a premium member of Mixergy. I forget about it for months and then
remember again, listen to a random interview and almost always take away
something valuable. I like Andrew Warners interview style. He is very kind and
respectful but he is still good at asking questions until you get down to the
details that actually matter.

------
metasean
\- [http://www.codenewbie.org/podcast](http://www.codenewbie.org/podcast)

\- [http://devchat.tv/js-jabber](http://devchat.tv/js-jabber) (from
DevChat.tv)

\- (edit to add) [http://nodeup.com/](http://nodeup.com/) (great content with
awesome Aussie accents)

\- [http://devchat.tv/adventures-in-angular](http://devchat.tv/adventures-in-
angular) (also from DevChat.tv)

\- I've also heard good things about,
[http://devchat.tv/freelancers](http://devchat.tv/freelancers) (another
DevChat.tv offering), but haven't had time, between the other podcasts, to
start working my way through it

edited: trying to provide a list of links, not a code snippet; why isn't
standard MarkDown supported on Hacker News?

------
rgower
* Skeptic's Guide to the Universe ([http://www.theskepticsguide.org/](http://www.theskepticsguide.org/)) * Rationally Speaking ([http://rationallyspeakingpodcast.org/](http://rationallyspeakingpodcast.org/))

------
kondro
The [http://relay.fm](http://relay.fm) network has some podcasts I really
enjoy.

Particularly Analog(ue) which is a show specifically about "feelings"
[http://www.relay.fm/analogue/](http://www.relay.fm/analogue/)

------
icebraining
I've compiled a list from this page:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BAZjQHZdSrxB0AxxGy-S...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BAZjQHZdSrxB0AxxGy-S0KxAfyv8ciyPcBfad9PMnmg/edit?usp=sharing)

Feel free to edit it.

------
larrytheliquid
[http://typetheorypodcast.com](http://typetheorypodcast.com)

------
davesailer
Sorry - a bit off-topic but...

Try "The Truth About Money with Ric Edelman":
[http://www.edelmanfinancial.com/radio](http://www.edelmanfinancial.com/radio)

Listen over time and you get an education. You can also check out his books,
explore his web site, and end up with a good idea of how to run your financial
life yourself.

This is especially good for those in their 20s - start now by putting away
modest amounts and you'll be rich by the time you're my age.

Also the "Video DownloadHelper" extension for FireFox will let you download
these podcasts and others like them that don't offer a direct download option,
so you're not stuck sitting there in real time.

------
LukeB_UK
The 4 I have on my list at the minute:

* The Joe Rogan Experience - [http://podcasts.joerogan.net/](http://podcasts.joerogan.net/)

* Nerdist - [http://www.nerdist.com/podcast_channel/nerdist-podcast-chann...](http://www.nerdist.com/podcast_channel/nerdist-podcast-channel/)

* Startalk - [http://www.startalkradio.net/shows-archive/](http://www.startalkradio.net/shows-archive/)

* Still Untitled: The Adam Savage Project - [http://www.tested.com/still-untitled-the-adam-savage-project...](http://www.tested.com/still-untitled-the-adam-savage-project/)

------
coleca
Here's a few I enjoy:

AWS Podcast:
[http://aws.amazon.com/awspodcast/](http://aws.amazon.com/awspodcast/)

The FrontSide Podcast: [http://frontside.io/](http://frontside.io/)

The New Stack Analysts: [http://thenewstack.io/](http://thenewstack.io/)

Software Defined Talk:
[http://softwaredefinedtalk.com/](http://softwaredefinedtalk.com/)

Under Development Podcast:
[http://underdevelopment.io/](http://underdevelopment.io/)

GigaOm had a great one as well called The Structure Show but it's now defunct
as of last week.

~~~
wowzer
You're missing a dash on the AWS podcast: [http://aws.amazon.com/podcasts/aws-
podcast](http://aws.amazon.com/podcasts/aws-podcast)

Thanks for mentioning this, didn't know AWS had a podcast.

------
BillFranklin
Design Details just started recently, set up by the head of design at Buffer.
They have some interesting people come on from SF companies.

[http://www.designdetails.fm/](http://www.designdetails.fm/)

------
henry_flower
I can't believe nobody's mentioned Futility Closet

[http://www.futilitycloset.com/category/podcast/](http://www.futilitycloset.com/category/podcast/)

Their lateral thinking puzzles are awesome.

------
igravious
• Philosophy

• - Partially Examined Life:
[http://www.partiallyexaminedlife.com/](http://www.partiallyexaminedlife.com/)

• - Philosophy Bites:
[http://www.philosophybites.com/](http://www.philosophybites.com/)

• Comedy

• - Bill Burr Monday Morning Podcast:
[http://www.billburr.com/podcast](http://www.billburr.com/podcast)

• - The Bugle Podcast:
[http://thebuglepodcast.com/](http://thebuglepodcast.com/)

All you need is philosophy and comedy, anything else is superfluous.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
The Bugle regularly makes me laugh out loud on my commute, although I'm not
sure _quite_ how well it translates for non-Brits. Co-host Andy Zaltzman is
the brother of Helen Zaltzman who also co-hosts an excellent comedy podcast,
Answer Me This.

~~~
igravious
A fellow bugler?! Well met, good sir. I like its Britishness and frequent
references to cricket and other such obscure and quaint social rituals. In
truth - though I am a non-Brit, I am an inhabitant of the Emerald Isle
persuasion and require very little in the way of machine translation.

I am listening to Answer Me This! as I type my reply to you and I thank you
for the pointer.

------
alexissantos
## Business

* The Fizzle Show: [http://fizzle.co/show](http://fizzle.co/show) This show gets you thinking critically about what you're doing/need to do in your business, and it provides a good laugh, too. That said, it largely focuses on "content" businesses and blogging.

## Development/Marketing/Business

* The Binpress Podcast: [http://www.binpress.com/blog/category/podcast/](http://www.binpress.com/blog/category/podcast/)

I host a podcast for the folks at Binpress, where I interview developers
who've built businesses on their software. I've interviewed Canonical's [Mark
Shuttleworth]([http://www.binpress.com/blog/2014/08/26/binpress-podcast-
epi...](http://www.binpress.com/blog/2014/08/26/binpress-podcast-
episode-8-mark-shuttleworth-canonical/)), Zend's [Andi
Gutmans]([http://www.binpress.com/blog/2014/09/30/binpress-podcast-
epi...](http://www.binpress.com/blog/2014/09/30/binpress-podcast-
episode-13-andi-gutmans-zend-technologies/)) and HashiCorp's [Mitchell
Hashimoto]([http://www.binpress.com/blog/2014/09/09/binpress-podcast-
epi...](http://www.binpress.com/blog/2014/09/09/binpress-podcast-
episode-10-mitchell-hashimoto-hashicorp/)), just to name a few.

## Off Topic

* Better Call Saul Insider Podcast: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/better-call-saul-insider...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/better-call-saul-insider-podcast/id966297954?mt=2)

Kelley Dixon, an editor on the Breaking Bad spinoff Better Call Saul, hosts
this podcast with guests including actors, fellow editors and the show's
writers.

* Let's Drink About It: [http://letsdrinkabout.it/](http://letsdrinkabout.it/)

The co-hosts proceed from the premise that every life event has a perfect
cocktail pairing. They've got great guests (often comedians) that chat about
what's going on in their lives and, of course, talk about cocktails

------
kleer001
I submit that being a good designer (of software or hardware or 2d or 3d
images) demands a well rounded education, a diverse set of interests, and a
morbid sense of humor. To that end I submit these following podcasts to excite
the weak connections in our brains:

www.howstuffworks.com/podcasts/stuff-you-should-know.rss

www.maximumfun.org/subscribe

and bonus, the excellent but extinct Word Nerds podcast:

[http://thewordnerds.libsyn.com/](http://thewordnerds.libsyn.com/)

(you might need to add/dL them one at a time)

------
mrmondo
* The skeptics guide to the universe: [http://www.theskepticsguide.org/](http://www.theskepticsguide.org/)

* WTF with Marc Maron: [http://www.wtfpod.com](http://www.wtfpod.com)

* Greg Proop's the smartest man in the world: [http://www.gregproops.com/blog/smartest-man-in-the-world-pod...](http://www.gregproops.com/blog/smartest-man-in-the-world-podcast/)

------
codewritinfool
omega tau "science in your headphones".
[http://omegataupodcast.net/](http://omegataupodcast.net/) excellent.

------
yoklov
The Jeff and Casey show is probably my favorite:
[http://mollyrocket.com/jacs/index.html](http://mollyrocket.com/jacs/index.html).
It's hosted by the owner/founder of Rad Game Tools and one of their (now ex-)
programmers (who has recently had minor fame as the host of handmade hero).

Typically the episodes aren't about programming, although they do frequently
discuss tech topics.

------
thirdsun
Radiolab - I love the fast cuts and interesting sound design. Of course, the
content is top notch too.

This American Life - Probably the most popular podcast with a long history and
an impressive track record of exciting stories.

The Bike Shed - new Ruby/Rails-related podcast from thoughtbot, really like
it.

Pragmatic - in-depth coverage of certain technical topics.

The Truth - fictional stories, very good writing, high production values.
Feels like audio-only, high quality short films.

------
anonova
The Changelog Podcast is a good show with OSS developers.

[http://thechangelog.com/podcast/](http://thechangelog.com/podcast/)

------
captn3m0
* Changelog Podcast [http://thechangelog.com/podcast/](http://thechangelog.com/podcast/)

* Writing Excuses (Hugo-award winning) [http://www.writingexcuses.com/](http://www.writingexcuses.com/)

* Reddit Upvoted [https://soundcloud.com/upvoted/](https://soundcloud.com/upvoted/)

------
fredrikcarno
Not at all tech related, but I like to listen to The Unexplained podcast with
the British radio profile Howard Hughes. It's a bit out there, but his voice,
and his broadcast pedigree makes it very relaxing to listen to, at least for
me.

[http://www.theunexplained.tv/](http://www.theunexplained.tv/)

Have a great day Best Fredrik

------
charlieirish
Perhaps more HN focused, the following list for Bootstrappers and
Entrepreneurs might be interesting:

[http://www.startupclarity.com/blog/podcasts-for-
bootstrapper...](http://www.startupclarity.com/blog/podcasts-for-
bootstrappers-and-solopreneurs/)

------
WCityMike
I went through this thread and tallied up all the mentions, agreements, etc.
-- here are the top 20 results:

Startup (11 mentions) -
[http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/](http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/)

This American Life (10 mentions) -
[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/podcast](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/podcast)

99% Invisible (9 mentions) -
[http://99percentinvisible.org/](http://99percentinvisible.org/)

Radiolab (9 mentions) - [http://www.radiolab.org/](http://www.radiolab.org/)

Planet Money (8 mentions) -
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/)

Invisibilia (7 mentions) -
[http://www.npr.org/programs/invisibilia/](http://www.npr.org/programs/invisibilia/)

Serial (7 mentions) - [http://serialpodcast.org](http://serialpodcast.org)

Bugle (6 mentions) -
[http://thebuglepodcast.com/](http://thebuglepodcast.com/)

Dan Carlin's Hardcore History (6 mentions)

EconTalk (6 mentions) - [http://www.econtalk.org/](http://www.econtalk.org/)

WTF with Marc Maron (6 mentions) -
[http://www.wtfpod.com/](http://www.wtfpod.com/)

Freakonomics (5 mentions) - [http://freakonomics.com/category/freakonomics-
radio/podcasts...](http://freakonomics.com/category/freakonomics-
radio/podcasts/)

Skeptic's Guide to the Universe (5 mentions) -
[http://www.theskepticsguide.org/](http://www.theskepticsguide.org/)

Moth (4 mentions) - [http://themoth.org/](http://themoth.org/)

No Agenda Show (4 mentions) -
[http://www.noagendashow.com/](http://www.noagendashow.com/)

StarTalk (4 mentions) - [http://www.startalkradio.net/shows-
archive/](http://www.startalkradio.net/shows-archive/)

Startups for the Rest of Us (4 mentions) -
[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)

The Truth (4 mentions) -
[http://thetruthpodcast.com/The_Truth.html](http://thetruthpodcast.com/The_Truth.html)

Upvoted by Reddit (4 mentions) - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/upvoted-
by-reddit/id9541...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/upvoted-by-
reddit/id954162809?mt=2)

Anything else was three mentions or less, but I'll likely put my spreadsheet
up on Google Sheets.

------
ioseph
Not programming related but whilst working pretty much all of Earwolf.

Comedy BangBang, Who Charted, Improv for Humans

------
alex_g
Build & Launch (build & launch a new product every week)

StarTalk Radio (Neil DeGrasse Tyson - lots of science & humor)

99% Invisible (design in everyday life)

Product Hunt (you know)

Diggnation (there's enough episodes to enjoy for years)

The Bowery Boys (NYC history)

Hatching (discussions about NeedWant's products/strategies)

Release Notes (iOS dev & design)

------
kasperset
[http://risky.biz/](http://risky.biz/) Focused on security

~~~
SyneRyder
Hell yes. Risky Business has been my favorite new podcast discovery this year,
and I can't believe it's actually been running for 7 years. It's really well
presented, the segments flow well and are informative & entertaining.

If you've currently got Security Now on your podcast playlist, definitely pick
this one up. I think you'll feel like you've been shortchanging yourself all
this time.

------
sbt
* For most things: All Financial times podcasts. Especially 'World Weekly with Gideon Rachman'.

* Foreign Affairs. Only updated every few weeks, but mostly interesting.

* New Yorker Comment podcast.

* If you are (like me) trying to learn German: 'Bayern 2 - radioWissen', 'DW Wirtschaft'.

------
haraball
Dorm Room Tycoon has lots of interviews with high profile people in the field
of innovation, startups and design. Compact episodes, well prepared host and
guests and interesting topics make this podcast a favourite of mine. -
www.drt.fm

------
rabid
Bill Burr Monday morning podcast

------
tormeh
Sex Nerd Sandra

Terrified With Dave Ross

The Mental Illness Happy Hour

I'm fine, BTW, aside from the stress of my master thesis.

------
iisbum
I take a slightly different approach to podcasting, follow people not
podcasts.

Have someone you want to hear from, get a list of podcasts they've been on.

[http://interviewed.io](http://interviewed.io)

~~~
henry_flower
An interesting concept but an uninspiring execution.

Who are all those people in the catalog? There is no filtering by profession,
interest, etc. Every picture has only a name label. Very helpful if you have
no idea (or you're not sure) who the person is.

A test search 'joel spolsky' (a celebrity that must be there) gave me this:

    
    
      No matches for 'joel spolsky'
    

okay.

~~~
iisbum
Thanks for the feedback.

This was the MVP of the site just launched a few weeks ago.

At this point it's expected that your searching for people that you already
know, hence the lack of detail for the person.

I had trouble finding interviews with Joel, but I'll hunt some down.

------
sime
The only podcast I listen to regularly is Exponent by Ben Thompson and James
Allworth. As a bonus it's also ad free.
[http://exponent.fm/](http://exponent.fm/)

------
j2kun
I've been listening to PartiallyDerivative, although it is mostly a rehash of
top HackerNews articles from the week. It's also curious that the two data
scientist hosts do a lot of math bashing.

------
jeffmax
Criminal - monthly podcast focusing on crime stories
[http://thisiscriminal.com/](http://thisiscriminal.com/)

Here's the Thing with Alec Baldwin - interviews

------
big_data
The Bryan Callen Show : [http://bryancallen.com/](http://bryancallen.com/)

The range of guests is great, and the conversation is very insightful and
humorous.

------
yitchelle
car talk - [http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510208/car-
talk](http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510208/car-talk)

Stuff you missed in history -
[http://www.missedinhistory.com/podcasts/](http://www.missedinhistory.com/podcasts/)

60 seconds science - [http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/60-second-
science/](http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/60-second-science/)

------
mwermuth
I just published an article about my subscription list:
[http://mwermuth.com/podcast-list/](http://mwermuth.com/podcast-list/)

------
imaok
David Sirlin has a great podcast about the theory of game design:
[http://www.sirlin.net/podcast](http://www.sirlin.net/podcast)

------
lowglow
We have a list of podcasts and reviews here:
[https://podcasts.techendo.com/](https://podcasts.techendo.com/)

------
coolsunglasses
Best history podcast I've ever listened to.

[http://thehistoryofrome.typepad.com/](http://thehistoryofrome.typepad.com/)

------
evanb
Podcasts I think of as entertainment:

* The Mortified Podcast [http://getmortified.com/](http://getmortified.com/)

* Serial [http://serialpodcast.org/](http://serialpodcast.org/)

* True Story [http://truestorytime.org/](http://truestorytime.org/)

* The Tobolowsky Files [http://www.slashfilm.com/category/features/slashfilmcast/the...](http://www.slashfilm.com/category/features/slashfilmcast/the-tobolowsky-files/)

* StoryCorps [http://storycorps.org/podcast/](http://storycorps.org/podcast/)

* The Moth [http://feeds.themoth.org/themothpodcast](http://feeds.themoth.org/themothpodcast)

* The Story Collider [http://storycollider.org/podcast](http://storycollider.org/podcast)

* NPR Sunday Puzzle [http://www.npr.org/series/4473090/sunday-puzzle](http://www.npr.org/series/4473090/sunday-puzzle)

Podcasts I think of as education:

* Invisibilia [http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510307/invisibilia](http://www.npr.org/podcasts/510307/invisibilia)

* This American Life [http://www.thisamericanlife.org/podcast](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/podcast)

* Radiolab [http://www.radiolab.org/](http://www.radiolab.org/)

* StartUp [http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/](http://gimletmedia.com/show/startup/)

* Freakonomics [http://freakonomics.com/radio/](http://freakonomics.com/radio/)

* Planet Money [http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/)

* A History of the World in 100 Objects [http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/ahow](http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/ahow)

* In Our Time with Melvyn Bragg [http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04v59gz](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04v59gz)

Specifically about design:

* 99 Percent Invisibile [http://99percentinvisible.org/category/episode/](http://99percentinvisible.org/category/episode/)

~~~
teh_klev
Would definitely recommend "In Our Time", it's amazing the broad range of
stuff they cover from science, philosophy, religion and beyond. I've been
mining their back catalogue, there's some truly fascinating topics discussed.

------
joelrunyon
TropicalMBA.com

~~~
theunixbeard
Ctrl-F "Tropical", seconded.

Although they don't have a huge tech focus, for anyone even remotely
interested in either a.) bootstrapped businesses, or b.) travel --- it is the
best podcast I know about.

Turns out bootstrapping and travel are naturally synergistic. For
bootstrapping you want to minimize burn rate. With travel, you can live
(reasonably) comfortably somewhere like Thailand or Bali for 6 months to 1
year off of only ~1K per month as you get your new venture off the ground.

After listening to this podcast for a year I've lived in Shenzhen, China,
Ubud, Bali (Indonesia) and Taipei, Taiwan while doing remote Rails consulting
to build up a warchest.

So far its been the best experience of my life and I never would have done it
without listening to this podcast to hear about all the other people who have
done the same.

------
mjburgess
[http://partiallyexaminedlife.com](http://partiallyexaminedlife.com)

------
philangist
It's certainly not a tech podcast, but I _love_ the Joe Rogan Experience.

~~~
icpmacdo
Me too. I am praying that an episode with John Carmack comes through.

[https://twitter.com/joerogan/status/577153663652618241](https://twitter.com/joerogan/status/577153663652618241)

------
glitchyme
The Thrilling Adventure Hour!

------
jeo1234
Lots of great stuff here already, here are a few things which I don't think I
saw.

Music: -All Songs Considered
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/allsongs/](http://www.npr.org/blogs/allsongs/) -KEXP
Presents Music That Matters
[http://feeds.kexp.org/kexp/musicthatmatters](http://feeds.kexp.org/kexp/musicthatmatters)
-The Noise Pop podcast ww2.kqed.org/arts/affiliates/noise-pop/

Funny: -The Bugle (highly recommend)
[http://thebuglepodcast.com/](http://thebuglepodcast.com/)

Tech: -Bad Voltage [http://www.badvoltage.org/](http://www.badvoltage.org/)
-Innovation Hub (Hidden gem) [http://www.pri.org/programs/innovation-
hub](http://www.pri.org/programs/innovation-hub) -New Tech City
[http://www.wnyc.org/shows/newtechcity/](http://www.wnyc.org/shows/newtechcity/)
-Tech Weekly
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/series/techweekly](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/series/techweekly)

News & Politics: -The World Next Week (Hidden Gem)
[http://www.cfr.org/publication/by_type/podcast.html](http://www.cfr.org/publication/by_type/podcast.html)
-On the Media (Fantastic)
[http://www.onthemedia.org/](http://www.onthemedia.org/) -Canadaland (it's
about Canada) [http://canadalandshow.com/](http://canadalandshow.com/)
-DeCodeDC [http://www.decodedc.com/](http://www.decodedc.com/) -The Economist
All Audio (really good) [http://www.economist.com/audio-
edition](http://www.economist.com/audio-edition) -Inside CFR (super dry, but
really good analysis)
[http://www.cfr.org/about/rss/podcast.html](http://www.cfr.org/about/rss/podcast.html)
-Money Talking
[http://www.wnyc.org/shows/moneytalking/](http://www.wnyc.org/shows/moneytalking/)
-The New Yorker the Political Scene Podcast
[http://www.newyorker.com/podcasts](http://www.newyorker.com/podcasts)
-Politics Weekly (UK) www.theguardian.com/politics/series/politicsweekly -What
The Papers Say (very enjoyable)
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00sgy8c](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00sgy8c)

Other? -Death, Sex & Money
[http://www.wnyc.org/shows/deathsexmoney/](http://www.wnyc.org/shows/deathsexmoney/)
-From Scratch [http://www.npr.org/series/126166186/from-
scratch](http://www.npr.org/series/126166186/from-scratch) -The Business (the
1st 5 min. of each show are great, then it gets lame)
[http://www.kcrw.com/news-culture/shows/the-
business](http://www.kcrw.com/news-culture/shows/the-business) -The New Yorker
Out Loud
[http://www.newyorker.com/podcasts](http://www.newyorker.com/podcasts)
-StoryCorps (Warning it may make you a bit teary eyed)
[http://storycorps.org/podcast/](http://storycorps.org/podcast/) -Science
Weekly www.theguardian.com/science/series/science

------
alimoeeny
My vote to : Startup life:

The reboot Podcast

StartUp Podcast

a16z

General:

Invisibilia

99 % invisible

planet money

EconTalk

------
madisonmay
thetalkingmachines.com

------
sranso
* The Truth

* Freakonomics

* The Moth

* RadioLab

* Magnet Theater Podcast

------
alcarter
I'm not as familiar with dev/design podcasts but I'll mention some that I've
heard good things about; I think it would make a great Product Hunt board.
More generally I think podcast discovery is a huge problem b/c 1.) most of us
aren't aware of the good shows that exist, 2.) there's no easy way to share
the best episodes, so we don't know which ones they are, and 3.) as listeners
our interests are incredibly varied so subjective relevance is almost as
important as quality. I'm going to share a list of shows that I've personally
enjoyed or seem interesting. I'm also going to share some of my favorite
episodes, because what's even more hard to identify than a good show are the
very best episodes!

#Full disclosure, I'm creating a social platform for discovering and sharing
podcasts: [http://www.knomad.com/](http://www.knomad.com/)

#Side plug, [https://www.audiosear.ch/](https://www.audiosear.ch/) is doing
some cool things with podcast discovery and exposes searches against digitally
transcribed audio from podcasts

\------------------------------- [1. Dev / Design Podcasts]
-------------------------------

• Iterate | [http://apple.co/1MEM8AR](http://apple.co/1MEM8AR)

• Giant Robots | [http://apple.co/1HVdlOQ](http://apple.co/1HVdlOQ)

• Isomertric | [http://apple.co/1CkElXN](http://apple.co/1CkElXN)

• Programming Throwdown | [http://apple.co/1AL7PIJ](http://apple.co/1AL7PIJ)

• 99% Invisible | [http://apple.co/1GdqFAX](http://apple.co/1GdqFAX)

\--------------------------- [2. General Podcasts I Recommend ]
---------------------------

\--Tech News / Startups--

• This Week in Startups |
[http://thisweekinstartups.com](http://thisweekinstartups.com) | Amazing
interviews. Great tech news insight. Fast paced. Highly recommend.

• How To Start a Startup |
[http://startupclass.samaltman.com/](http://startupclass.samaltman.com/) |
Course taught at Stanford organized by Sam Altman; some of the best distilled
startup advice and insight.

• a16z | [https://soundcloud.com/a16z](https://soundcloud.com/a16z) | Lots of
very smart people having candid discussions about interesting tech topics.

• Stanford ETL | [http://apple.co/1uROaKz](http://apple.co/1uROaKz) | Quality
of speakers and topics very, but there's a wealth of great insight and stories
here from founders to VCs and other interesting figures. The candid Q&A is
also good.

• Accidental Tech Podcast | [http://atp.fm/](http://atp.fm/) | Marco Arment
(co-founder of Tumblr) and co-hosts Casey Liss and John Siracusa discuss tech
news, Apple, podcasts, and more.

• Product Hunt | [http://apple.co/1FqZlwI](http://apple.co/1FqZlwI) | Ryan
Hoover and Erik Torenburg interview founders and insiders, typically
assoicated with the hottest new products (eg Meerkat right now)

• From Scratch |
[http://www.fromscratchradio.org/show/](http://www.fromscratchradio.org/show/)
| Jessica Harris interviews founders and surfaces great stories you likely
haven't heard in a very NPR-esque manner.

• The Jay and Farhad Show | [https://soundcloud.com/jay-
yarow](https://soundcloud.com/jay-yarow) | Farhad is one of the best tech
journalists out there and they are both great to listen to.

• MVP | [http://mvptheshow.com/](http://mvptheshow.com/) | Ryan Block (@ryan),
former editor-in-cheif at Engagdet and Peter Rojas, co-founder of Engadget and
Gizmodo, discuss tech news. Both are very smart.

• The Tim Ferriss Show | [http://apple.co/QG5aka](http://apple.co/QG5aka) |
Life hacking, startups, health, cooking, goal settings, etc. If you don't know
who Tim is, google him - he's an interesting guy.

• The Talk Show w/ John Gruber |
[http://www.muleradio.net/thetalkshow/](http://www.muleradio.net/thetalkshow/)
| Associated with Daring Fireball.

\--Comedy / Entertainment--

• Girl on Guy | [http://girlonguy.net/](http://girlonguy.net/) | Comedian and
actress Aisha Tyler (Lana on Archer) interviews actors and comedians. Very
funny, very interesting.

• WTF with Marc Maron | [http://www.wtfpod.com/](http://www.wtfpod.com/) |
Marc is pretty funny and he brings on lots of amazing and hilarious guests.

• The Bugle | [http://thebuglepodcast.com/](http://thebuglepodcast.com/) |
John Oliver delivering fake news. It's perfect.

• Harmontown | [http://apple.co/1BnY0R1](http://apple.co/1BnY0R1) | Dan Harmon
(community, rick & morty) and co-hosts do live shows in LA and feature amazing
guests. Usually very funny.

• Indoor Kids | [http://apple.co/1Auu6vg|](http://apple.co/1Auu6vg|) Kumail
Nanjiani (comedian on HBO's Silicon Valley) talks video games and shoots the
shit. He's hilarious.

• Cracked | [http://apple.co/1ALKJBT](http://apple.co/1ALKJBT) | Cohosts Jack
O'Brien and Michael Swaim analyze movies, tv shows, and pop culture. Usually
very funny.

• Smartest Guy in the Room |
[http://apple.co/1xrlF2s](http://apple.co/1xrlF2s) | Greg Proops.

• Nerdist | [http://apple.co/1h68I6j](http://apple.co/1h68I6j) | Chris
Hardwick and co-hosts. Best episodes are defined by his guests.

\--Science / Space--

• Radiolab | [http://www.radiolab.org/](http://www.radiolab.org/) | Basically
This American Life with fascinating scientific insights baked into about 90%
of the stories. It's my favorite podcast.

• StarTalk Radio |
[http://www.startalkradio.net/](http://www.startalkradio.net/) | Neil deGrasse
Tyson (need I say more?) and comedian co-host Eugene Mirman discuss space and
science with a stellar line up of guests. Informative and funny.

• Inquiring Minds |
[https://soundcloud.com/inquiringminds](https://soundcloud.com/inquiringminds)
| Focuses on the intersection of science, society, and politics.

• Invisibilia | [http://apple.co/1MF54zm](http://apple.co/1MF54zm) | Spin off
from Radiolab focusing on the invisible forces that control human behavior –
ideas, beliefs, assumptions and emotions. Merges scientific research and
storytelling.

\--Other--

• UpVoted by Reddit | [http://apple.co/15PutIP](http://apple.co/15PutIP) |
Alexis Ohanian interviews people associated with some of the most amazing
stories from Reddit

• The Daily Show without Jon Stewart |
[http://apple.co/1zi10mV](http://apple.co/1zi10mV) | Behind the scenes
conversations with the writers, producers, and correspondents. Funny stories
and insight into how the show is made.

• Hardcore History | [http://apple.co/1zz1dgL](http://apple.co/1zz1dgL) | Very
long podcasts dedicated to in depth coverage of historical periods. Sam Harris
loves it. Very highly regarded.

• Savage Lovecast | [http://apple.co/1uapNF9](http://apple.co/1uapNF9) | Dan
Savage reads anonymous questions from listeners and offers sex and
relationship advice. Very informative and entertaining.

• Real Time with Bill Maher |
[http://apple.co/1pHRinG](http://apple.co/1pHRinG) | Audio version of the HBO
show. Comedy, politics, interviews, and panel discussions.

• StartUp | [http://apple.co/1K5YDt9](http://apple.co/1K5YDt9) | Alex Blumberg
creates a podcast about creating a podcast company.

• Planet Money | [http://apple.co/1bbrIDO](http://apple.co/1bbrIDO) | NPR;
some of the best radio reporting on financial issues. They made 30min on the
European debt crisis INTERESTING. wow.

• This American Life | [http://apple.co/1K5XCRI](http://apple.co/1K5XCRI) |
One of the very best podcasts in existence. Various stories from American
life. Can only listen to the most recent ep in most podcast apps.

• Serial | [http://serialpodcast.org/](http://serialpodcast.org/) | If you
haven't heard of this, welcome back to the internet ;). Amazing 12 episode
story about a real murder in the 90s.

• Freakonomics | [http://apple.co/1fldET0](http://apple.co/1fldET0) | Authors
of freakonomics explore similar issues. Interesting, insightful, and
informative.

• Criminal | [http://apple.co/1fmyL7k](http://apple.co/1fmyL7k) | Stories of
people who've done wrong, been wronged, and/or gotten caught somewhere in the
middle. Great replacement for Serial while waiting for season 2.

• Radio Free Burrito | [http://apple.co/19qR5RA](http://apple.co/19qR5RA) |
Wil Wheaton presents an infrequently-updated podcast with music, stories, and
other things which he finds ... interesting.

• FINAL LEVEL | [http://apple.co/1zXuTDQ](http://apple.co/1zXuTDQ) | ICE T has
a podcast.

\------------------------------ [3. Episodes I recommend ]
-------------------------------

• Radiolab | What's Up Doc |
[http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=i8Sgvfo3n9](http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=i8Sgvfo3n9)

• Radiolab | Juicervose |
[http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=nPgwIKZbpY](http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=nPgwIKZbpY)

• StarTalk Radio | Big Brains at BAM (Live event w/ Mayim Bialik of The Big
Bang Theory, Bill Nye , Paul Rudd, +others) |
[http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=9ciLDi6Ng1](http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=9ciLDi6Ng1)

• StarTalk Radio | Evolution with Richard Dawkins |
[http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=AlfRdLw0k1](http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=AlfRdLw0k1)

• Girl on Guy | Ryan Stiles (Improv legend from Who's Line) |
[http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=oE6px2jKb5](http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=oE6px2jKb5)

• This Week in Startups | Josh Elman (Twitter and user acquistion) |
[http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=pcwSWJRbOu](http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=pcwSWJRbOu)

• This Week in Startups | Austin Heinz (laser printing DNA) |
[http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=5svl1R35Me](http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=5svl1R35Me)

• Stanford ETL | Salman Khan (of Khan Acamedy) |
[http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=CSE0IUhzL4](http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=CSE0IUhzL4)

• NPR Fresh Air | Larry David (of Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm) |
[http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=cgnxA5WCYV](http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=cgnxA5WCYV)

• Product Hunt | Ben Rubin (co-founder of Meerkat) |
[http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=WqYFTgqjEW](http://www.knomad.com/episodes/?=WqYFTgqjEW)

------
ajanuary
_Comedy panel shows_

Do the right thing - UK comedy panel show hosted by Danielle Ward and team
captains Michael Legge and Margaret Cabourn-Smith.

Pappy's flatshare slamdown - Comedy panel show hosted and captained by UK
sketch comedy group Pappy's.

InKredulous - Skeptical comedy panel show.

 _News and current affairs_

Citizen radio - Independent left-wing political show.

The Bugle - Satirical news podcast hosted by Andy Zaltzman and John Oliver.

 _Skepticism_

Be reasonable - A skeptic interviews people whose ideas are "outside of the
mainstream" in a polite and respectful way.

InKredulous - Skeptical comedy panel show.

Skeptics with a K - UK based skeptical podcast. Light-hearted, with a focus on
scientific skepticism.

Skeptoid - US based skeptical podcast. Each episode dives into debunking a
single topic.

The Skeptics Guide to the Universe - US based skeptical podcast.

 _Science_

The Infinite Monkey Cage - Comedic panel discussion show about science hosted
by Robin Ince and Brian Cox.

 _Factual entertainment_

The Allusionist - A podcast about words and language hosted by Helen Zaltzman.

Answer me this! - The hosts Helen Zaltzman (sister of Bugle's Andy Zaltzman),
Ollie Mann and Martin the Soundman answer questions submitted by the general
public.

No such thing as a fish - Some of the QI Elves that research for the TV show
get together to discuss their favourite facts they've discovered in the past
week.

Serial - Each series is an ongoing story/documentary. Season 1 is an
investigation into the murder of a young woman and whether the correct person
was convicted for the crime.

The Struggle Bus - An advice show.

 _Programming /Technology_

Hanselminutes - Scott Hanselman interviews people about programming/technical
related things.

 _Factual Comedy_

The Comedian's Comedian Podcast - UK comedian Stuart Goldsmith interviews
other comedians about comedy, performing and their writing process. The
majority of the guests are UK based, but with a good number of Australian, New
Zealand and US comics.

Michael Legge - UK based stand-up comic Michael Legge sporadically reads out
his blogs.

Richard Herring's Warming Up - UK comedian Richard Herring reads out his daily
blogs.

 _Richard Herring_

Richard Herring's Edinburgh Fringe Podcast - Richard Herring interviews
comedians at the Edinburgh Festival Fringe.

Richard Herring's Leicester Square Theatre Podcast - Richard Herring
interviews various celebrities.

Richard Herring's As It Occurs to Me - UK comedian Richard Herring performs a
mix of stand-up and sketch comedy based on the past week with co-performers
Dan Tetsell, Emma Kennedy and Christian Reilly.

Richard Herring's Warming Up - UK comedian Richard Herring reads out his daily
blogs.

 _Tabletop Gaming_

Ludology - In depth discussions around the topic of table-top gaming.
Occasional interview with board game designers.

 _Dudes Talking_

The Collings and Herrin podcast - UK comedian Richard Herring and presenter
Andrew Collins in the "two dudes talking" genre.

Harmontown - Dan Harmon (creator of Community) and Jeff Davis chat on stage in
front of an audience, often get drunk, interview guests, and play Dungeons and
Dragons.

Hello Internet - CGP Grey (CGP Grey YouTube channel) and Brady Haran
(Numberphile, Periodic Videos, Computerphile, BackstageScience, Bibledex,
BradyStuff, Deep Sky Videos, FavScientist, Foodskey, Nottingham Science,
Objectivity, PsyFile, PhilosophyFile, Sixty Symbols, Words of the World + more
YouTube channels) in the "two dudes talking" genre.

Matt & Mattingly's Ice Cream Social - Two Vegas based improv comics and a
sound engineer in the "dudes talking" genre.

Penn's Sunday School - Magician Penn Jillette and co-hosts Matt Donnelly and
Michael Goudeau in the "dudes talking" genre.

------
imaginenore
Smart Passive Income

[http://www.smartpassiveincome.com/category/podcast/](http://www.smartpassiveincome.com/category/podcast/)

Tons of interviews with people who start online businesses.

